# [Q] How to build CM for the Atrix



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I just got my Atrix and I think it is a wonderful phone but CM will make it even more wonderful.

Ok, so I am not a dev at all but I want CM on this baby.

I am not sure if making CM for this is easy or not but I am ready to give it a try if someone with experience can guide me. As of now I am a total n00b.

I think if we go step by step we can get CM.

Any help would be appreciated.

PS:- mods if you find this thread useless, please feel free to delete it.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

No one interested


----------



## zibrah3ed (Jun 17, 2011)

Sure plenty are interested, but porting cm is a challenge. It will come soon hopefully.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

AliasXerog will be working on this very soon. We just got an Atrix shipped to him. When he gets it, he's unlocking it, learning the ropes with it, and then CM7 is next thing on his radar for it.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> AliasXerog will be working on this very soon. We just got an Atrix shipped to him. When he gets it, he's unlocking it, learning the ropes with it, and then CM7 is next thing on his radar for it.


Thanks for the reply dude.

I am already following most of the people involved in the CM dev team for Atrix on twitter and waiting patiently. 

I hope we have a thread for that here.:grin:


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

Who are all the devs working on CM7?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasxerog (Jun 23, 2011)

me and a bunch of other people. @ibproud is coordinating the entire operation.


----------



## dragonzkiller (Jul 6, 2011)

aliasxerog said:


> me and a bunch of other people. @ibproud is coordinating the entire operation.


Hey, I'm in processes of porting CM7 for the X2 (not the same, but very similar). If you guys make any real headway with this, I'd like to know the progress. You guys are unlocked now, so it'll be a bit "easier" but anything can help.


----------



## munchy_cool (Jun 7, 2011)

dragonzkiller said:


> Hey, I'm in processes of porting CM7 for the X2 (not the same, but very similar). If you guys make any real headway with this, I'd like to know the progress. You guys are unlocked now, so it'll be a bit "easier" but anything can help.


I think you should get in touch with ibproud and aliasxerog on twitter ...


----------



## made2last (Jul 26, 2011)

They posted a picture on twitter of a Atrix with CM7 booted but not 100% functional. It's being worked on and will be here soon I think


----------

